# Baby Chocolate Mint Tea Plants for sale



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have my first round of Chocolate Mint Tea plants to offer. They are 5 for $10 plus $6.80 priority shipping= $16.80 total. These are so fragrant and you can have your own tea to clip at home in a couple weeks. The plants have one or two stems per, they will be packed with damp organic soil on the roots in a small priority box. As they grow, they get way bushier..these are baby plants and cheaper to mail this age. Once they get older, I will only be able to fit 4 per box. I can fit 5 right now easily. 

I accept paypal to [email protected] or concealed cash, checks or money orders. 









Have a lovely day,
Thanks for reading my post!


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

I'll take some! Look for a PM and paypal in ~ 3hrs when I get home from work.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

sharkerbaby said:


> I'll take some! Look for a PM and paypal in ~ 3hrs when I get home from work.


Thank you! I will reserve yours now. 

*There are 20 left available!*

Thanks!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have some up to 12 inches high now! I will be mailing Sharkerbaby's by Monday. I try to mail that day once a week.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Only 5 plants left for now! I have paid orders reserved for shipping on Monday.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks Romy, I received my plants on Friday, planted into pots on Saturday - they're looking great. All my family and friends are anxiously awaiting for them to get large enough to harvest and use.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

sharkerbaby said:


> Thanks Romy, I received my plants on Friday, planted into pots on Saturday - they're looking great. All my family and friends are anxiously awaiting for them to get large enough to harvest and use.


You are very welcome! I am so glad they are doing well.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a lot of these now ready to ship. They are in beautiful condition and smell wonderful! I will offer these for roughly 3 more weeks and then I have to get ready for my move back to Washington.


----------

